# DIY/Part livery wanted!



## whitepony94 (24 July 2015)

Ideally after DIY livery on a quite yard with no more than 25/30 horses.
Looking to pay no more than £160pcm and to include school (outdoor is fine!) 
Spacious stables and individual turnout is a must.
For a 14.3hh quiet mare who is not in a lot of ridden work just in hand (14yo) as she suffers from arthritis.
We're on shavings if that matters aswell 
Yard that welcomes dogs a bonus but not a necessity.

Looking as close to current yard as possible  (GL10) so standish/stroud /up the a38 as far as breadstone,  Longney etc


----------



## Bertolie (9 August 2015)

I know of a DIY yard in GL11 that has spaces coming up soon (one livery due to leave when house sale finalised). 12 X 12 stables and individual turnout. Small indoor school (approx 15m  x  25m )


----------



## whitepony94 (9 August 2015)

Bertolie said:



			I know of a DIY yard in GL11 that has spaces coming up soon (one livery due to leave when house sale finalised). 12 X 12 stables and individual turnout. Small indoor school (approx 15m  x  25m )
		
Click to expand...

I'm new to using this but if poss could I have some details


----------



## Bertolie (9 August 2015)

I've sent you a private message


----------

